# HR10-250 Powered Down Overnight



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an HR10-250 which has been expanded using PTVnet and InstantCake. 

It is still running 3.1.5f software and should not upgrade until I change the upgrade=false flag set by PTVnet. 

Last night the box was left powered on and this morning it was powered off. 

Has something changed during the nightly call in that causes the box to power off?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

no... power off isn't even a state that can be achieved other than pulling the plug or a broken tivo... are you sure it isn't in standby?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Chances are it simply rebooted in the middle of the night and then went into standby mode. There is no on or off state as the DTivo is on 24/7.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Mine has done this about half a dozen times. The lights are on, even the red recording light. But no output. I have to reboot it to get an output signal. It doesn't record shows and the message in the To Do, recording history list is that it didn't record them because the power was lost or the tivo was unplugged.
But the green and red lights are on on the panel.
I am thinking that it might have something to do with me having it hooked up to the TV via the HDMI cable, and then I switch the inputs on the TV and watch shows from my SD DTivo since it is networked to several others via Zipper. Just tonight I unhooked the HDMI cable and hooked it up via component. I'll see how that works and post back later.
I am trying this because looking in the HD DTivo manual and my TV manual it indicates that they both support the HDCP convention. The HDTivo manual says that if an HDCP show comes over it may disable the HDMI output until you disconnect the HDMI cable if the TV does not support it (page 137 of the manual)- my TV says it does, but I'm trying it without the HDMI cable for a while to see what happens. I think that what may be happening is that the tivo sends out the signal about the HDCP and since the TV isn't tuned to that input it doesn't respond and then the DTivo freaks out. Just a guess on my part, but I haven't got any better ideas - so I'm trying the components and see what happens.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure you're talking about the same issue as the OP. If you see the red and green LEDs on and there's no output, chances are it's recording the DVR Showcase info. It's not unusual for me to notice that all three of my HDTivos are in this state at the same time, usually in the morning. If you have TivoWebPlus installed you can look in the ToDo list and see when the DVR Showcase is scheduled to record.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

There were no lights on my box when it happened.

Since it is plugged into a UPS, I doubt that power problems caused the power down.

However, since it has not happened again, I am hoping that it was a one time glitch.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> I'm not sure you're talking about the same issue as the OP. If you see the red and green LEDs on and there's no output, chances are it's recording the DVR Showcase info. It's not unusual for me to notice that all three of my HDTivos are in this state at the same time, usually in the morning. If you have TivoWebPlus installed you can look in the ToDo list and see when the DVR Showcase is scheduled to record.


Maybe I'm not talking about the same issue as the OP. But I am pretty sure that it was not recording the DVR Showcase info. The box was definitely "locked up" and wasn't recording anything. Like I said when I looked at the history in the ToDo list it indicated that it had not recorded a day or so's worth of programs because the power was off. 
I have tried my WAG of a solution and hooked the box up via the component outputs vs the HDMI cable and have not had any problems now for three days.
And looking back at shows that had been recorded vs not recorded, it appears to have shut down the last time at 58 minutes into a recording (I got a partial on it with 58 minutes) and just before it was to record another program (which in the recording history listing said that it didn't record because the power was lost). And this occured just before 11pm Pacific time. My showcases on my SD boxes usually comes in around the 2-4am time slots.
I'm pretty sure that recording the DVR showcase info would not have given me any conflicts, this box is only set up to record about three things a day and has both inputs set up.
Like I said, I'll continue to monitor it, but right now its working fine. So my bet is that for me the HDMI hookup had something to do with it. It's probably just something unique to my set up. Like I said I hardly ever have it actually "hooked-up" on the TV, as the TV inputs are usually active only on the SD boxes so the HDMI on the TV is "dead" most of the time. So I'm thinking that was my problem.


----------

